# My trip to Baghdad - December 2010



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Some photographs i took when i was in Baghdad.
Enjoy 




























*Al Mustansiriya University* established in 1227




































*Baghdad Central Station*





































*Statues/streets/mosques*























































*National Stadium*



















*Baghdad Clock/Baghdad Tower/Baghdad Uni. Tower/Medical City/Ministry of Interior*














































I can post more if you like


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for posting these terrific pictures of Baghdad!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

seldom that we see photos of this city here.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Very interesting! Yes, please, post some more


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

DWest said:


> seldom that we see photos of this city here.


click the link in my signature to see more...there's over 25 pages of photos


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the positive comments, and yes please visit our forum to see more photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Baghdad; thanks for sharing them


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Kahramana Square* from the story of Ali Baba and the 40 Thieves



















*Mosques*














































*Palestine Hotel/Rafidain Bank/Ministry of Interior*














































*Baghdad Tower*




























*Haifa Street*


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

elusive said:


> click the link in my signature to see more...there's over 25 pages of photos


^^^

Yours are brilliant too. Baghdad has some AMAZING architecture, both old and modern. I hope you will continue to post pictures here - as others have said, this is a city that we don't get to see enough of.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Great pics, mate. The city even looks a nice place to be today, by your pics. Its a shame all those people have to survive in the middle of such a long war.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Thank you guys!  I will post more photos but i took a lot photos out of a car, so some pictures are a bit hazy. And a lot of buildings/mosques etc. are covered with blast walls, which ruins the view but i hope you will see through these things.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Tennis Stadium*


















*Tahrir Square*


















*Buildings U/C*













































*Baghdad University* the second largest in the Arab World.

The campus starts by the gate(by the arrow)








































































*Statues/Bank*


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photo collection.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Hello guys,

The following pics were taken in December 2011


Palace









Baghdad University





































Al Mansoor Statue









Al Rahman Mosque



















Al Nisoor Square









Mosque


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Baghdad Clock 









Two floors bridge









The famous base at Firdos Square


















Tahrir Square


















Palace Complex









Baghdad Mall U/C









The gate to Al Zawraa Park









Tigris River









Magic Lantern Monument


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

July 2012


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't have much positive thing to say
but I hope that the city and the country will recover from this state.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Still not finished!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

i like the architecture, it looks beautiful and cool.


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

makaay31

Thanks for the pictures! Very interesting pictures - an eye opener which shows us a place which has sadly been in the headlines for way too many years!

I have some questions, what is the Palace? When is AQlRahman Mosque going to be finished? 

And on your first pics I see some streets which looks quite old, how big is the Old Baghdad? 
Baghdad is one of the "Big Three" with Cairo and Damascus in regards of its meaningfulness during the Islamic Empire but I don´t know how much is left from those days....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the updates...


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

MIBO said:


> makaay31
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! Very interesting pictures - an eye opener which shows us a place which has sadly been in the headlines for way too many years!
> 
> ...


You are welcome.

The palace is one of Saddam's many old palaces. The Rahman Mosque will never be finished I guess. It is in this state since December 2001.

The old Baghdad is about 15km² big. There is some left not much though


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

Abu Nuwas


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today





































Some old houses


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

The old and famous Al-Mutannabi street


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

10-07-2012


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

12-07-2012


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

12-07-2012










Building U/C


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

15-07-2012


























v


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

16-07-2012


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cool thread. Thanks for this!

The streets look empty of people (accept for the market pictured above). Is that due to the extreme heat?


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

At the end of Al-Mutannabi.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

600West218 said:


> Cool thread. Thanks for this!
> 
> The streets look empty of people (accept for the market pictured above). Is that due to the extreme heat?


Thank you buddy.

Yeah, you should see the streets after 7pm, too crowed to walk normally


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

makaay31 said:


> Thank you buddy.
> 
> Yeah, you should see the streets after 7pm, too crowed to walk normally


That is what I thought - it is too hot during the day so people stay inside and then come out in the evening.

Hope you can get some pictures of the city at that time. Should look very different and much more lively. 

Again, thanks for this window unto a largely unseen place.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

I will try to make some pics.

You are welcome and thank you.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Yesterday

Karrada Barra


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

Karrada Barra


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

The pics above are taken just after most people break fasting, that's why the streets are empty.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

it's nice of you to show these pictures.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Thank you, hope you liked them


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

The new Allawi fly over


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

King Faisal Square, ruined by these posters


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Today

Taken from the new buses


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Thank you very much for these pictures.
Feels like the city and the country are recovering from this awful decade.
Hope this country which used used to be one of the most advanced of the arab world and the "3rd world" 40 years ago will again stand among others.
Hope the best for its people.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice pics .
Especially loved the shots of the river .


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The mosques are really beautiful


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

D K said:


> Thank you very much for these pictures.
> Feels like the city and the country are recovering from this awful decade.
> Hope this country which used used to be one of the most advanced of the arab world and the "3rd world" 40 years ago will again stand among others.
> Hope the best for its people.


Hope so too, thanks for the nice words


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Student4life said:


> Very nice pics .
> Especially loved the shots of the river .


Thank you..


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome photos! Baghdad looks like a fascinating place. Hopefully it'll calm down, so we tourists can see it firsthand.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

He Named Thor said:


> Awesome photos! Baghdad looks like a fascinating place. Hopefully it'll calm down, so we tourists can see it firsthand.


Yeah hope so too, thank you.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

I also went to two cities south of Baghdad, Kufa and the Holy City of Najaf. Both are located approximately 160km south of Baghdad.



*Kufa*


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

Next pics are taken in Najaf, my aim was to show the guys on the Iraqi sub forum the construction that is going on in Najaf(Najaf is booming(in construction lol)). So a lot of the pics are buildings U/C.

*Najaf*

The Uni of Kufa/Najaf U/C


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Najaf*

New buildings streets etc. U/C


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Najaf*

The Imam Ali Mosque, built in 977, is the third holiest moqsue for the Shias. These are exterior pics, we were not allowed to take pics inside.


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Najaf*


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Najaf*

Construction


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Najaf*

More construction


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

*Najaf*

Al Salam Housing Complex which is completed


----------



## makaay31 (May 24, 2010)

This is Baghdad on 07-08-2012, these are my latest pics because I left Iraq that day.. Hope you enjoyed the pics.

07-08-2012


----------

